# Looking for Pictures of remote throttle set-ups



## MikeInParadise (Nov 23, 2007)

I am looking for pictures of remote throttle setups for my Still MS660 in the mini mill that I am building..

So far I have found these...

Anybody got any other pictures or ideas on remote throttles..

From: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=50475&highlight=remote+throttle







From: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53126&highlight=remote+throttle











From: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53220&highlight=remote+throttle

I resized these images...
















This Thread...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45909&highlight=remote+throttle


----------



## BobL (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a bit more info relating to my set up on BIL mill as shown in the second and third pics in your post.

Where you place the remote throttle needs some consideration. One of the main advantages of a remote is so that your arms are not as spread as far as when you have to hang onto the normal throttle. 

Initially I had the remote on the vertical handle of the mill itself but then every time I wanted to dismount the power head there was extra disconnection invoved. In this position I also had to keep my right hand more or less all the time on the vertical handle of the mill. The left hand position varied from the wrap handle or the mill itself, both in a vertical position. Putting the remote onto a horizontal bicycle stem attached to the wrap means the remote remains attached to the power head. This position means my left hand stays on the remote and my right hand is free to move between the - vertical or horizontal handle on the mill, or elsewhere on the mill. 

Another issue is how to make contact with the CS trigger Initially I had a bare piece of Ally in direct contact with the trigger but I could quickly see that the vibrations were going to wear away the trigger. Then I tried a rubber brake pad from a bicycle but that was almost as bad. Then I tried some foam rubber as a padding between the trigger and the brake pad but that wore away every couple of slabs. Finally I tried a piece of hydraulic hose and that has been good for about 12 logs and has shown minimal signs of wear. Maybe this is not such a big issue with newer saws.

An important safety issue is to keep the remote throttle cable as short as possible. A long cable can catch onto things and unintentionally rev the motor when you don't need it to.

One other minor thing is that I have found it useful having a set up that still allows you to get your hand in there and use the regular throttle.

I hope this is useful.
Cheers


----------

